# Ulster Bank unannounced visit re mortgage



## HMC (19 Aug 2010)

A friend of mine has been unemployed for just over a year and is struggling financially, needless to say.  She has approached her mortgage lender (UB) on at least two occasions to re-schedule payments.  Therefore, I was very surprised to learn that she had an unannounced visit to her house from a UB employee last week asking to make a further appointment with her about her mortgage.  Surely this amounts to harrassment?  It didn't seem to bother my friend though.  Has this become a common practice?


----------



## rameire (19 Aug 2010)

yes it has an will continue to be, they are sendong more and more people out to houses to make sure people are able to afford what they have agreed and to check if people are telling the truth.

for a real example
person who is debt advisor goes out to house to advise on debt buildup of over 20k
person who is in debt has 4 bed house spends 150 on sky per month, has two cars, and spends 1,000.00 per month on golf, 
why
because they have an image to keep up.


----------



## Phoenicia (20 Aug 2010)

This posting alarms me!  I am self-employed with a consultancy involving one-to-one appointments and work with groups, including evenings and weekends. The work requires quiet and freedom from interruptions, which are upsetting for my clients and disruptive for me.  I rent my home in a rural area, with the landlord's agreement to carry on my business there. Always while with clients i have a Do Not Disturb Without Appointment on the door.   

I have recently become unable to service my credit card debt and other loans due to a 40 percent drop in income since 1988.  MABS have commenced negotations with my creditors on my behalf, despite which at least one of them phones twice a day from Private Numbers (my Advisor recommends i do not engage in conversation with them since the MABS correspondence with them is under way).  I dont take the calls and again, on foot of advice, have not responded to 2 voicemails from 1 bank requesting me to phone - i had already phoned them at the beginning of my troubles and given them the picture of my situation and the prospects for improvement, though not immediate, and i had also written to them and eventually got a very reasonably-worded reply - despite which their solicitor's warning letter went out to me a few days later!

I am horrified to think someone may arrive unannounced at the door while i may be working with clients!  Or does the fact that MABS have been authorised to negotiate on my behalf protect me from that?  Can anyone reduce my anxiety here - do you think such a caller would respect my Do Not Disturb notice?  (One creditor would be aware i work from home, i believe the others do not know that).


----------



## HMC (20 Aug 2010)

Well, my friend (mentioned earlier) is also in arrears with Bord Gais and, despite weekly payments, they have threatened to cut her supply.  She immediately contacted MABS and apparently this gives her a 'protective shield' (her words) against further harassing phone calls from BG or any other service provider.  So, without knowing the ins and outs exactly, perhaps you will also have such a shield once your creditors have been informed that MABS is now in the picture.


----------



## Phoenicia (20 Aug 2010)

Thanks HMC, i do hope so!  Good luck to your friend.  It's hell to be in this situation for the first time in one's life - but this forum is a great help not only for info but, just as importantly, moral support.


----------



## pixiebean22 (23 Aug 2010)

Yes, I have heard (and quite possible read elsewhere on AAM) that once you engage MABS or other debt management services you do have somewhat of a "shield" against harrassment


----------

